# This strange bird keeps visiting



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

He visits and if I can just say my camera is on Zoom just a little but he's just not scared in the slightest! 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Zoe

Hope the bird feeder is not too near the house or there's a good chance you will have a lodger for the winter!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

A long time ago we had a rabbit, and it rained so hard one night I thought it would drown, so me and OH dragged the hutch in and hell fire a mouse jumped out. The film Green mile had just come out, and so we called him Mr Jingles, he lived with us a while, and lived under the sofa we think and ate a nice hole in the carpet. I put a trap down in the end to catch him.
I caught 7 8O


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Int he cute! Him and his 40 million brothers, sisters, aunts, uncles, second cousins, third cousins, second cousins twice removed, grandpas, grandmas, second cousins third time removed and nudged up a bit etc etc etc

Err Zoe it int a rat is it, please tell me its a wee moose


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Mmmmm I had that trouble 27 years ago, then we got married.  

Hi Zoe we have the same trouble with Squirrels, I say don't encourage them, and Jane says ah they are really hungry at the moment leave them alone, so I had to put my Gun back in the cupboard. :wink: 

When we came back from our last trip, our neighbour said he had rats in his wood shed, I told him to stop feeding the birds, he said no and carried on feeding them, he said he will put a trap down, I could not believe it he caught 11 in a week, and it was only an over size mouse trap, and he never saw anymore, and he only put a bit of potato on it.

Thats the trouble when you feed things, I should say they will be back now they are cutting the wheat. Thanks Bob.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Watch out for squirrels Bob.

They are extremely destructive if they get in the roof space of the house.

They eat electrical wiring as a snack before tucking into the real grub!! 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,not the same but we had a squirrel in the loft for a week,pesky critter would start scratching every night at 2.00 am right over our bed!!! left a CAGE TRAP for him but he was wise to that!! in the end had to wait until I was sure where he was entering, and blocked it up. He then went into our neighbours ,loft same thing, but they had to ask me to deal with him as they are both out at work all day, well I did the right thing,"they needed the rest".
curlyboy


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I would gladly share my bed with every squirrel/rat/mouse/rabbit in the UK if someone will take him indoors off my hands to re-home! :lol:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Watch out for squirrels Bob.
> 
> They are extremely destructive if they get in the roof space of the house.
> 
> They eat electrical wiring as a snack before tucking into the real grub!! 8O 8O 8O 8O


Hi Dave thanks for the tip, I think there might have been squirrels in there at one time, it was a nest made from leaves? dont think it was a rats. We have had a wasps nest up there I sent Jane up with a can of foam spay from B&Q you stand about 3 meters away and spray the nest. that sorted it out, I send her up just in case, and she's only small so it made it easy to escape :laughing6: :laughing6: :laughing6: Well thats what I told her anyway. Thanks. Bob. :thumbright:


----------

